# Visa Extension



## micass (Aug 30, 2017)

Hi all and a huge thankyou to the wonderful members who gave me advice on getting my visa extension.

I moved a couple of weeks ago to Novaliches and decided to go to Quezon City to the immigration office at the annex and try my luck for my 6 months extension. Having seamlessly got my first extension in Baguan I was optimistic.

The experience was fabulous, friendly staff, extremely helpful who joked at me sitting down before being told (I am a little disabled) it could not have been a more pleasant experience.

One hour later (floods of applicants) I left with my 6 month sticker and a ticket to return in two weeks for my card.

I am sure glad I made the move. I will be back in the provinces (visiting) and apologise to those who held out the hand of friendship whom I have not contacted yet.


----------

